# Should I euthanize?



## Doberz (Jun 10, 2011)

My betta's about 3-4 years old now. Over the past year his age has really shown. Over the past month, he started getting a lot less active. Over the past week, he's basically doing nothing. He tried to eat up until about 3 days ago, but he would spit up his food no matter how small after a few minutes of holding it in. Now he doesn't even touch the food. So I do know he's starving by now. A few days ago I had to knock on the glass for about a minute to "wake" him. Now, I literally can't. But you can see his eyeballs moving and looking at me. And here and there (like every 6 hours) he'll move around the tank for about 5 seconds. The past two days, I have no idea how he's even alive.. I've went in twice with the net to get him out because I thought he was gone. But he'd just jump back to life. Today, I notice his anal fin is chewed up at the bottom. I think he's eating it or trying to rip it off because he can't swim well. I really don't think he can be saved, it seems like age more then anything to me. I just don't know if I could kill the little guy myself. I'd feel horrible. But.. I feel horrible letting him live like this in his final days. 

So yeah.. Should I try to man up and end this for him? Or do you think there's something I can actually do to get him back to proper health?

Btw, all water levels are good. And the tank has been at the same temp give or take a degree or two for two years. It's 10 gallons, and it's his own palace.


----------



## bill4213 (Apr 10, 2013)

I just lost a betta he was 3+ years old. he looked old too. it's a tough decision but if your betta scoots out of harm's way his survival instinct is still strong. good luck.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

3-4 years old is about half of a bettas max lifespan..proper care and maintenance will keep them healthy and happy for a much longer life...


----------



## Doberz (Jun 10, 2011)

lohachata said:


> 3-4 years old is about half of a bettas max lifespan..proper care and maintenance will keep them healthy and happy for a much longer life...


I would think that a 10 gallon for one betta that has weekly 15%-20% water changes with Aqua Safe Plus, a heater that stays around 79, a filter, and pristine water levels would be proper care...

Thanks for the advice man... I'm sure following these precise instructions will really help me out here.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try feeding more vegetable type foods..fast it once a week..nutrition is most critical..all of my fish are fed at least 6-8 different kinds of foods....
also...sometimes keeping a tank too clean is not so good....


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Try raising it to 82. Get a heater if you don't have one. Add a bit of salt and do a 50 percent water change. That's my advice.


----------



## Doberz (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm going to fill up a 1 gallon tank and submerge it in the 10 gallon. I'm gonna buy a new heater tomorrow, the one I have doesn't have a temp setting on it. I also accidentally vacuumed up my thermometer yesterday (don't ask, lol). And I'm going to do the salt, and 100% water change in the submerged 1 gallon daily. I inspected him today, and it looks like he didn't eat his fins.. Looks like fin rot to me now. Hopefully I can get him back to health. It's a long shot though.

EDIT: Or would you guys recommend just treating him in the 10g? I don't want to stress him too much. Plus, the daily water changes during treatment are to help kill off the bacteria that causes the find rot, correct? So I should want to rid his actual home of the bacteria?


----------



## Doberz (Jun 10, 2011)

He finally came out of his cave. Not looking too good, now I'm certain he's gotten finrot.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Probably poor water quality. Try a water change and 82 degree water. But API stress coat and add the correct dosage. Do daily 25% water changes after your first 50 percent one. That's my advice.


----------



## Doberz (Jun 10, 2011)

Little buddy didn't make it one day in the quatantine. Didn't think he would, but it was worth a shot.. 

R.I.P


----------



## Doberz (Jun 10, 2011)

So I have a new question now.. It's been a couple days since my buddy died. Today, I used my gravel cleaner to siphon out about 70% of the water, then I put in a new filter cartridge. Would it be ok to add a new betta now? Or should I be more aggressive with cleaning out the tank? I know fin rot can be contagious, but the water levels are still ok as they were throughout the old bettas sickness. I have patience, so I can wait on adding a new guy until I'm sure he won't catch my old bettas sickness. But.. I can't help but feel that this tank is a much better home than those little plastic cups at Petsmart. 

And responses would be awesome. I would have to go get a new buddy in the new couple hours if I plan on adding him to the tank today. Or, I will have to wait until next weekend when I have the proper time.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

I would add a new one, but wait for the experts to tell you what to do...


----------



## Doberz (Jun 10, 2011)

Just bought one. He's still in his cup, acclimating in the tank right now. I think he'll be fine to drop in in a couple hours.


----------



## Doberz (Jun 10, 2011)

New buddy is already a White Sox fan!


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Looks like a pretty fish if you ask me


----------

